# Greetings from Maine



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome Allykatski! Hope you enjoy your stay here ;-)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i'm from a different part of the sticks :lol:

welcome to the forum!


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

